# A No Reply Email From "My Social Security Account"



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2020)

Has anyone else received an email about their SS security account recently. I have one but I don't want to open it. I went on the SS website and under MY ACCOUNT I see no messages.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Has anyone else received an email about their SS security account recently. I have one but I don't want to open it. I went on the SS website and under MY ACCOUNT I see no messages.


I received one, did not open it..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2020)

_Social Security and SSI beneficiaries are normally notified by mail starting in early December about their new benefit amount. Most people who receive Social Security payments will be able to view their COLA notice online through their personal my Social Security account. People may create or access their my Social Security account online at www.socialsecurity.gov/myaccount._


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2020)

SS e-mails are just one of the many scams floating around in e-mails, especially this time of year....best to just delete them without opening.  If SS has any info for its recipients, it usually comes by regular mail.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Not  a scam.  If they have an email address on file,  SS can/will  notify you to check your account..  And this time of the year they do.

I got an email that said I have a message at SS website as well,     and  I went to my  account.   
There was a notification about the increase in benefits for  2021.   
I prefer this over regular  snail mail.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2020)

If you have your SS account preferences tweaked to receive emails, you'll receive them.  

I agree with Bonnie. I received the same type of message as she did.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 5, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Not  a scam.  If they have an email address on file,  SS can/will  notify you to check your account..  And this time of the year they do.
> 
> I got an email that said I have a message at SS website as well,     and  I went to my  account.
> There was a notification about the increase in benefits for  2021.
> I prefer this over regular  snail mail.


Yes, exactly the same for me and several of my neighbors as well.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 5, 2020)

I would still check on line before clicking on anything these days.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 5, 2020)

I have opened emails from Social Security that I deemed to be legit with no problems. The most recent one I got, about a week ago, told me to login to my account (no link provided... I wouldn't have clicked on it anyway) to see my COLA and new benefit amount. Sure enough when I logged in, it was there. I have opted out of receiving paper mailings. Perhaps that's why I get emails alerting me that there's something in my SS message box.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2020)

*@OneEyedDiva  I got the same email. Getting a small raise.  Better than nothing*


----------

